# Any budding Photographers?



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I took up Photography last year when DH gave me a lovely dSLR for my birthday. I took the OU short Photography course last May and currently doing a City and Guilds level one course.

I love looking through the images on Flickr and never stop being amazed at the talent and imagination people have. 

I have been very lazy with it this year but I have put that down to my head being focused on tx. I am off to Cornwall this weekend and hoping to take a lot while there.


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey,  I love taking pics, never done a course but its summit I would love to do as a hobbie or something I like going to park inthe srping and taking random shorts of the trees and the flowers and odd bits on the path sounds mad I know but I love it lol Rally should start again, I sometimes get a ferry over the theams in the morning and some times the sun rise is lovely makes a gorg pic....


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

A few years back I begged my Dad for a digital SLR as a present. I got a Nikon D40 which is a fantastic camera, I've even bought the idiots guides to them and everything, I had a copy of CS4 for photo editing and it was just too specialised. But got a copy in the amazon sales of Adobe Photoshop 9, yet to install it but should be good. 

Would be good to share piccies and that kind of thing. 

One of the big arguements is I like having family portraits done, my Dad groans that I've got this £500 camera that should do everything I could ever want. 

We had our convalidation (Catholic blessing) last October and I've got some piccies from that which I need to sort out and edit. I really really want the next lens for the camera, I've got the funds, but I'm worried about not using it. My best friend does amateur photography and he did our piccies for that and they're really really good. I'll have to share some of the flowers that he did. 

Do you have a genre of what you like to take piccies of?

I - by total fluke - managed to take a fantastic picture at a nature reserve which got the reflection of the trees perfectly in the water. 

My FIL & BIL are both keen photographers, but they do stuff I'm not all that into. But I know FIL is really good and he has the same camera as me. 

xx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi to you both

I love to take photos of seascapes, we have been lucky enough to spend a lot of time down Cornwall which has been perfect for this. I enjoy any sort of nature photography but have enjoyed playing around with little bit of other things like light writting and water splashes. I am not a fan of taking pics of people but have been trying to master it. 


I have a friend of a friend who does it full time, mainly children potraits but done very different from the norm, she is amazing. If you are on ********, look up Zoe Stewart Photography so you can see he work.

Photoshop Elements is just a more concise version of Photoshop CS, there are loads of really good tutorials on youtube.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

How do you find photoshop? I've been trying to use it but keep getting stuck, although I've been buying Digital Photographer and its had a few cd's on how to use it. There was another magazine in Smiths but DH said everything in there for £15 you could find on the net. 


I've been tempted to pay for some lessons, but again DH said I'd find everything I need to know on the net. 


I just need to get motivated to get off my backside to actually go and do some photography. I have a basic D40, I just need to get to learn the controls. 


I like the idea (although difficult this time of year) of the traffic shots that you do on a slow shutter speed so all you get is the colours all merging. 


I've been buying gardening books as thats something else I want to do, but I need a better lens for doing photo's up close, the woman in Jessops was saying that they had some really good cheaper lenses, although the more expensive ones have like anti shake and all that kind of stuff. 


Shall we do something where we choose a subject and try and get some photo's, that would be really good. 


I've seen some fantastic shots recently, there's this website where they actually have competitions and some of the photos are amazing, but you'd have to guess these people do it all professionally! 


xxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey MrsMaguire

I totally forgot about this thread, sorry.

I find Photoshop Elements 8 really good but I did learn a lot from the OU course I done last year. There are some really good books that are like a dummies guide for the edition of Photoshop you use and also if you google what you want to do there are loads of video tutorials showing you what to do.
I would recommend the OU short course, next one is in Sep and is £200 but you can pay with Tesco clubcard vouchers.

Here is my Flickr page -http://www.flickr.com/photos/jojo3003/

If you are considering a new lens decide what you want to take pictures of then get advice from fellow Nikon users on forums then source it online as Jessops are hugely more expensive than anywhere else.


----------

